# Classic gaggia no sound from pump



## Lc17 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi,

I have a Classic Gaggia that has stopped working (suddenly between two coffees).

It is not a problem I can find on the help online.

The on light works, the boiler heats up and the brew temp light goes on and off as normal during heating.

However, when the brew switched is pressed, the water does not pump and there is NO noise from the pump. The light does not come on when pressed to brew but I cant remember if this is normal. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

L


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How old is the M/ch ? Sounds as if it could be a problem with the switch (you will need someone with a test meter to check this) Another possibility could be a loose wire /connection It could be the pump but I would not have thought so. It is not the thermal fuse on top of the boiler or you would not have power to the main switch.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Could be a scale blockage.

Do you get any steam?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like the pump too me, my first hit would be to see if you have a voltage at the pump when you operate the switch. This would involve opening the machine and having it LIVE. My advice for safety though is if you are not confident with this then give it to someone who works with electricity (sparky) they will have a meter and be able to tell you if the pump is ok. A new pump wont break the bank. Above all safety first dont work on an open live machine if you don't know what you're doing there is a lot of live terminals in there. Easy for you to get a belt.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I have a spare pump if it turns out you need one. You can have it for a tenner donation to forum.


----------

